
Bitcoin's energy consumption is a price worth paying - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/11/10/bitcoin-energy-research-a-concern/
======
hazz99
Why not other cryptocurrencies that don't use POW?

~~~
gus_massa
Currently there are no [major?] cryptocurrency that uses only PoS. Some use a
mix of PoS and PoW. Some use a centralized authority. Perhaps it is impossible
to create a 100% PoS cryptocurrency that can survive attacks in the wild.

